# AA gun with compressor



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Has anyone try using air assist gun with just compressor and regular Graco? Would it be cheaper than buying AA Pro395?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a hvlp in my garage that I mainly use to blow dust out from under base. I would not trust my compressor to spray anything.
A member has a AA graco 395 for sale.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

My gun is in the shop being rebuilt. Was just going to buy another gun until I saw the price!!!!!

http://www.paintsprayersplus.com/product/GP249238/Graco_G40_Air_Assisted_Spray_Gun.html


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

bikerboy said:


> My gun is in the shop being rebuilt. Was just going to buy another gun until I saw the price!!!!!
> 
> http://www.paintsprayersplus.com/product/GP249238/Graco_G40_Air_Assisted_Spray_Gun.html


Must be a sweet set up to pay that for a gun.

What does the rebuild run?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Must be a sweet set up to pay that for a gun.
> 
> What does the rebuild run?


I'll let you know when it is done. The paint store I deal with is different. If you spend a lot of money there, they do all your service for the price of the parts. No labor.


----------

